# Partner temporary visa 820 refused



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

hi everyone im new here and need a bit of help from you guys I have applied for my partner temporary visa and unfortunately it is refused now im applying in MRT and want to know what is the current waiting time for this type of application in MRT and would that time be included in the 2 years to be eligible for permanent residency any help will be much appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Why was it refused ? 

MRT cases typically take between 1 and 2 years, but cases that don't have any merit seem to get dealt with very quickly at the moment. 

The 2 year period for PR is normally counted from the application date of the temporary visa, so I imagine the MRT period would be included in the 2 years ,if the temporary visa was granted after a positive MRT decision.


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

it was refused due to lack of evidence our agent didn't guide us properly with the paper work we just submitted few things with our file which was not sufficient


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks for your help


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

nonick said:


> it was refused due to lack of evidence our agent didn't guide us properly with the paper work we just submitted few things with our file which was not sufficient


Have you got additional evidence you can provide relating to the period *before *you lodged the application ?


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

yes we do my agent just didnt pay attention to my case for some reason I don't know and to be honest I didnt put in much effort myself in gathering evidence thinking we are married what else proof they need


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

nonick said:


> yes we do my agent just didnt pay attention to my case for some reason I don't know and to be honest I didnt put in much effort myself in gathering evidence thinking we are married what else proof they need


I suggest you put plenty of effort into the MRT application or engage someone who will.


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

but im sending them everything we have now our bank statements separate as I was not working the first 8 months of our relationship so didnt thought about opening a joint account , lease agreement, picture of us and house, statutory declaration from friends and family, letter from her centre link stating me as husband when we got married do you think that would be enough or should I provide them with something else too


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks for your help mate I will this time


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nonick - suggest you provide *everything* you can get your hands on evidence-wise. The evidence you've listed might not even be enough for a low-risk country - and since you're from Pakistan (a very high-risk country) your burden of proof is even higher.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh Nonick, I can feel your fear and frustration at the misguided advice you received from your agent. 

As stated, get your hands on everything you can and get loads of stat decs from friends and family attesting to the genuineness of your marriage. From a high rusk country the phrase "too much evidence" doesn't exist. Bury them in evidence - as small and insignificant as it may seem. 

Can you highlight transactions on bank statements to show that your wife paid for your living expenses, since you don't have a joint account? Evidence of her listing you as a spouse for her superannuation or her will, life insurance, car insurance etc. 

Do you have plenty of photos of you two together with mutual family and friends? 

Have you listed each other as next-of-kin on medical records? 

How much evidence from the wedding do you have? Submit photos, a copy of the invitation plus any acceptance letters you received or invoices in joint names for wedding related expenses. 

You can submit evidence accrued after you submitted your initial application to your MRT application, and can continue to submit evidence up until time of decision so do things now to help you gain more evidence. Mark Northam on this forum has stated that he has seen that additional evidence make a huge difference in some cases. We found a good trick was to open a joint ebay and paypal account in both our names and then when we bought something on ebay, the packages came addressed to the both of us at our joint address. You can submit copies of those packages or envelopes/mailing slips listing you both as Mr and Mrs xxxx with your address. It's a small thing, but anything you can come up with will help. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

I would make sure I got lots of supporting from BEFORE you lodged your application.


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks for your response college girl can you plz suggest some other things I can attach any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks for your help dinkum can you plz elaborate what you meant by supporting forms


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks star hunter it is frustrating I have almost 15 statutory declaration from friends and family ,100 pics of us together,yup we have a joint account on ebay too thanks for reminding me I can add that too, past transaction showing house hold purchases but unfortunately we have lost the receipts


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

nonick...College Girl's ideas are a good starting point. I just wanted to emphasise that you need lots of relationship evidence for the 12 months BEFORE you lodged your application.
You should read the Partner Migration Booklet carefully too.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
Make sure you do everything that is required. If in doubt..do more. Good luck...


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Just to clarify, I wasn't suggesting that evidence accrued after initial lodgement would be anywhere close to sufficient on it's own and obviously you do need to prove a relationship existed prior to lodgement. The bulk of your evidence should definitely pre-date your initial lodgement date, but you don't have to limit evidence to just the time prior to lodgement. MRT will consider evidence generated after lodgement and before their time of decision of the MRT case and in some cases, especially in cases where evidence is a little flimsy, it can mean the difference between a successful MRT outcome and an unsuccessful one. Every snippet you produce - from anytime since your relationship started is going to help you. Don't think that the hard work is over once you submit your MRT application.....keep on piling on more evidence into their laps. This is your best shot at getting your visa approved, make them see beyond a shadow of a doubt that your relationship was genuine then and has continued to be genuine. Use your initial rejection as evidence itself and write a stat dec explaining how you handled the rejection as a couple and how you each supported one another during this time. 

You need to show an ongoing commitment to your spouse, and she to you. Small pieces of evidence can fill in the gaps and help paint a cohesive picture and sometimes the devil really is in the details. If you don't have a joint bank account, then rather than despair that you can't fulfil that part of the evidence, look at what you *can* submit to help paint that picture. Bank statements from the both of you with pertinent transactions high-lighted, have either of you purchased gifts, or essential items for the other - eg textbooks, furniture, birth control pills, medications, clothing etc - if so, highlight that transaction and try and produce a receipt of purchase if possible - if not, submit bank statement with a stat dec outlining what you have highlighted. Joint bank accounts are the best things to have, obviously....but you don't have one (although open one now and submit evidence of it anyway) so all you can do is work with what you have. Have you written cheques or money orders to your spouse, or wired money - has either side of the extended family wired you money to help with expenses (thereby proving that your family acknowledges your marriage and that you are providing some sort of financial support to each other through your family). My in-laws gifted us a large sum of money as a wedding present and we made sure to include evidence of that. They also paid to upgrade our hotel room for our honeymoon, so we included evidence of that (paid directly to the hotel, but they sent us the transaction receipt). These are all small things, but they all contribute. 

15 statutory declarations is a great number, so I'm not sure getting more would help feasibly, but it might depend on who is making the statement. 

Do you have ticket stubs from trips you took together or hotel reservations? 

Have you written a statement outlining how you live your lives as a married couple on a day to day basis? 

The problem is that most genuine couples (who aren't super prepared to lodge a partner visa application) just don't really think about keeping the paraphernalia of their relationship - I mean, I'm not a sentimental person and in normal circumstances I don't keep receipts, ticket stubs, envelopes that mail comes in blah blah. It's messy clutter and drives me crazy. I only have that stuff because we have been planning this application for a long time before we submitted. 

Any insurances with you listed as beneficiary? Do you have an Australian Drivers licence showing the same address as your wife?

The centrelink evidence is great as it shows that you have declared your relationship to a government body so definitely include evidence of that. Also, did your wife claim you as a spouse on her tax return? That's also good evidence.


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks for the link Dinkum ill get my wife go through it caz this time she is the one doing all the paper work


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

you are right star hunter i should have been more organised before launching a visa application but damage has been done so all I can do is try my best this time and think of every little bit of evidence I can come up with ur advice is really helpful and much appreciated


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't feel bad, it's not like your alone in being "unprepared". How many of us can honestly say that at the very beginning we all knew what it would involve and how much evidence we would need - I certainly didn't. My husband and I were lucky because we started looking into the visa option months after we started talking online, before we even knew we would get married (initially we thought we might apply for the prospective marriage visa). I remember signing up to this forum early last year and just being gobsmacked at the evidence required - I figured that once we got married that would be enough. 

If curiosity didn't get the best of me early on, I would have been in the same situation as you  

Good luck!


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

Star hunter me and my wife are really thankful to you for all your help and best of luck with your application


----------

